# Married to a "Bipolar" wife w/ 3 kids together



## At_Wits_End (Sep 15, 2011)

This is my first post here.
I could really make this post go on forever, but I am so frustrated with my life that I really cant even properly gather my thoughts to put them into words right now.

I have been married since 2007 to my wife. We have 3 kids. The last year has been one of the hardest in my entire life.

Before this year, we would argue and she would be unreasonable -- but I never felt it was as bad as it is now.

We both worked, her job was better than mine. She had an aunt that got her hired and basically walked into a job that others might have not had so much luck getting on their own so easily. She had a great job, with great hours and great benefits. Long story short, she walked out on the job one day and got fired. She was addicted to Vicodin after the birth of our 3rd child, and that played a large role in it. She would say that she never gets to spend anytime with the kids, and say she's gonna quit all the time. I never thought she actually would do that -- but she did.

We have been struggling financially ever since. She fought to get her job back for months, saying it was her depression and addiction that led her to snap and walk out. It almost worked. She got put on a medical LOA and went to counseling and NA meetings. She had finally got a return to work date months later, and on her first day back they fired her. She has been collecting unemployment ever since. Those checks are about half of what she used to make.

I had to quickly find a better job, and it wasn't easy. I soon got to the point where I had to settle for a mediocre job to make ends meet.

My wife is rude, constantly insults and criticizes me. Nothing I do ever is good enough. She shows me no affection or love. She only talks to me when she wants something. Sex life is that there is no sex life. I have found out that the only times we do have sex is when she can find Vicodin enough to make her want it. It's funny but when she takes Vicodin she suddenly loves me so much and is so sorry for how she treats me.

Sometime earlier this year she was diagnosed with Bipolar 2 Disorder. While I could say this explains alot, I dont know. In my eyes my wife's only problem is that she is a hypochondriac.

---

I will have to continue this post later due to prying eyes coming to see what im typing.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

You sound like you are in a really tough situation, she's got some major issues you've been suffering through. Is she at all aware of how her behavior effects you? Is she currently receiving any form of medical treatment for her bipolar disorder? Is she doing anything at all to improve her problems? (looking for a job, going to therapy, etc.)


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

At_Wits_End said:


> This is my first post here.
> I could really make this post go on forever, but I am so frustrated with my life that I really cant even properly gather my thoughts to put them into words right now.
> 
> I have been married since 2007 to my wife. We have 3 kids. The last year has been one of the hardest in my entire life.
> ...


Welcome to what was once my world, probably not as bad but being married to someone who is diagnosed with Bi-Polar is a battle within itself.

You sound like you are doing it hugely TOUGH.

I have PM'd you my thoughts.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

My ex is an undiagnosed bipolar and it was hell on wheels to deal with. I moved out last year and while she wants to reconcile, I'm so "shelled shocked" from years of her emotional tsunamis that I truly do not want nothing to do with her. If it weren't for our little one she would never see me again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

